# سؤال عن نشيد الأنشاد



## No name97 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

مرحبا انا فتاة من فلسطين أبحث عن الحق . وفي رأسي الكثير من الأسئلة وأرجو مساعدتي 
بالنسبة لنشيد الأنشاد 
لماذا كتب بهذه الطريقة ؟ وما المغزى منه؟
وإن كانت كما يدعون بعض المسيحيين إنها (رموز) .. ألا يوجد هناك رموز أخرى للتعبير عن مغزاه..
للأن التعابير التي فيه تميل الى أمور يخجل الإنسان بالبوح بها ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 ديسمبر 2012)

> وإن كانت كما يدعون بعض المسيحيين إنها (رموز) .. ألا يوجد هناك رموز أخرى للتعبير عن مغزاه..



نحن نقرأ السفر بقلب وعقل طاهران، ولا نرى أي داعي لطلبك هذا، فالرموز الأخرى انتي تطلبيها لأنك تقرأين النصوص بخلفية جنسية، لكنا نحن نقرأها ولا نجد فيها ما يدعو لألفاظ أخرى..

معروف في العهد القديم ان الرب إعتبر الكنيسة أنها زوجته، لذا فستجدي تعابير السفر لا تناسب مع العقول التي تقرأ السفر بخلفية جنسية، فستجدي اوصاف لا تقال من حبيب لحبيبته بل تصلح للكنيسة..



> للأن التعابير التي فيه تميل الى أمور يخجل الإنسان بالبوح بها ..


على العكس، لا يوجد هذا الكلام، المشكلة في فهمك وليست في السفر لانه واقع عملي اننا نقرأه ولا نجد فيه ما تقولين..


----------



## No name97 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

أنت مخطئ لا أقرأه بخلفية جنسية فأنا لست مسيحية إنما مرتدة عن الإسلام وأبحث في الديانة المسيحية .. 

وأرجو إن كان هناك من يحمل جواب مقنع لإجابتي أن يرد بسرعة .. وشكراً


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*هسال سؤال لحضرتك بعيد شوية عن الموضوع 

ايه العلاقة الانسانية الوحيدة القائمة على فكرة العهد

علاقة الاب بابنه
ولا الام بابنتها 
ولا علاقة القرابة والدم
ولا علاقة الزوج بزوجته
*


----------



## No name97 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

معروف في العهد القديم ان الرب إعتبر الكنيسة أنها زوجته، لذا فستجدي تعابير السفر لا تناسب مع العقول التي تقرأ السفر بخلفية جنسية، فستجدي اوصاف لا تقال من حبيب لحبيبته بل تصلح للكنيسة..





كيف يعني زوجتو (مع مراعاة إني أول مرة بسمع هيك حكي وجديد عليي الديانة المسيحية)


----------



## No name97 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هسال سؤال لحضرتك بعيد شوية عن الموضوع
> 
> ايه العلاقة الانسانية الوحيدة القائمة على فكرة العهد
> 
> ...





- بنفعش اسألك سؤال وتجاوبني عليه بجواب


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مهو علشان افهمك علشان ابدأ معاكى من البداية ومعتقدش انه سؤال عويص اوى

الا لو حضرتك اصلا مش عايزة تفهمى 
*


----------



## No name97 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مهو علشان افهمك علشان ابدأ معاكى من البداية ومعتقدش انه سؤال عويص اوى
> 
> الا لو حضرتك اصلا مش عايزة تفهمى
> *



- أخي\ أختي نفسي أفهم اكثر مما بتتصور وما في داعي تحكم وتحلل شخصيتي على كيفك إذا سمحت


----------



## No name97 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

No name97 قال:


> - أخي\ أختي نفسي أفهم اكثر مما بتتصور وما في داعي تحكم وتحلل شخصيتي على كيفك إذا سمحت



ثانيا لسا مدرستش العهد القديم


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 ديسمبر 2012)

> أنت مخطئ لا أقرأه بخلفية جنسية فأنا لست مسيحية إنما مرتدة عن الإسلام وأبحث في الديانة المسيحية ..


لست مخطيء، انتي المخطئة، انتي تقرأيه فعلا بخلفية جنسية لانك كنتي مسلمة،..



> كيف يعني زوجتو (مع مراعاة إني أول مرة بسمع هيك حكي وجديد عليي الديانة المسيحية)



ارجو من الإخوة الأعضاء المسيحيين ان يوضحوا لها هذا الأمر بشكل سهل وواضح لها، لأنه من الواضح انها لا تعرفه..


----------



## No name97 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لست مخطيء، انتي المخطئة، انتي تقرأيه فعلا بخلفية جنسية لانك كنتي مسلمة،..
> 
> 
> 
> ارجو من الإخوة الأعضاء المسيحيين ان يوضحوا لها هذا الأمر بشكل سهل وواضح لها، لأنه من الواضح انها لا تعرفه..





طبعا انا بدي توضيح لاني هون اجيت استفسر مش اجادل حضرتك )


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
* * لماذا سفر نشيد الانشاد وهو سفر موحي به كتب هذه التعبيرات الحسية ؟*
*الدكتور هولي بايبل

* 
*Holy_bible_1*
*

* 
*اولا لايصلح ان ياخذ التعبيرات فيه باسلوب حسي والادله علي ذلك * 
*يقول السفر * 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 1*
*1: 2 ليقبلني بقبلات فمه لان حبك اطيب من الخمر * 
*فكيف تحب شخص وتقبل اخر ولكن المعني تعريف البشر بالاب من خلال الابن * 
*

* 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 1: * 
*1: 3 لرائحة ادهانك الطيبة اسمك دهن مهراق لذلك احبتك العذارى*
*1: 4 اجذبني وراءك فنجري ادخلني الملك الى حجاله نبتهج و نفرح بك نذكر حبك اكثر من الخمر بالحق يحبونك * 
*فهل سمع احد عن عروس تطلب من بقية العذاري ان يحبوا عريسها معها ؟ واين الغيره ؟*
*ولكن اي مسيحي يريد ان جميع النفوس تجري معه خلف المسيح * 
*

* 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 4*
*4: 4 عنقك كبرج داود المبني للاسلحة الف مجن علق عليه كلها اتراس الجبابرة * 
*فهل يجروء عريس مغازلة عروسه بهذا الوصف ؟*
*ولكن المعني عن قوة كنيسة الرب الشامخة * 
*

* 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 6*
*6: 4 انت جميلة يا حبيبتي كترصة حسنة كاورشليم مرهبة كجيش بالوية * 
*

* 
*6: 10 من هي المشرفة مثل الصباح جميلة كالقمر طاهرة كالشمس مرهبة كجيش بالوية * 
*

* 
*سفر نشيد الانشاد 7*
*7: 4 عنقك كبرج من عاج عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق * 
*وبالطبع كل هذه التعبيرات ليست عن امراه ولكن عن الكنيسه ومحاربتها لقوي الشر الروحيه وارهابها لابليس*
*

* 
*وحتي التعبيرات التي يعتبرها المشككين حسيه * 
*4: 1 ها انت جميلة يا حبيبتي ها انت جميلة عيناك حمامتان من تحت نقابك شعرك كقطيع معز رابض على جبل جلعاد * 
*وعين الحمام ليس جميل لانه ضيق ولكن العيون الواسعه مثل الغزلان فحتي هذا لايعتبر تشبيه حسي لائق وايضا شعرك كقطيع ماعز هذا وصف حسي سيئ * 
*

* 
*4: 5 ثدياك كخشفتي ظبية توامين يرعيان بين السوسن * 
*وخشفتي ظبيه اي غزالتين صغيرتين فحتي هذا ليس بتشبيه جيد للثدي   * 
*

* 
*سفر نشيد الأنشاد 7: 4*
*
* 
*عُنُقُكِ 			كَبُرْجٍ مِنْ عَاجٍ. 			عَيْنَاكِ 			كَالْبِرَكِ 			فِي حَشْبُونَ عِنْدَ بَابِ بَثِّ 			رَبِّيمَ. 			أَنْفُكِ 			كَبُرْجِ لُبْنَانَ النَّاظِرِ تُجَاهَ 			دِمَشْقَ*
*فهل يشبه العين ببرك حشبون التي كانت تلحس فيها الكلاب ؟*
*

* 
*وثانيا سبب استخدام هذا الاسلوب هو ان الله في الكتاب المقدس يستخدم أسلوب البشر في التعامل والكلام، فكما نقول عين الله ويد الله وعرش الله. وكما نقول أن الله يغضب إعلاناً عن وقوعنا تحت العدل الإلهي، هكذا ليعبر الوحي الإلهي عن علاقة الحب الروحي والسري بين الله والنفس البشرية استخدم نفس الأسلوب الذي نتعامل به في حياتنا البشرية. * 
*نذكر على سبيل المثال أن الوحي يتحدث عن الله بأنه حزن أو غضب أو ندم... مع أن الله كليّ الحب لن يحزن لأنه لا يتألم، ولا يغضب إذ هو محب، ولا يندم لأن المستقبل حاضر أمامه وليس شيء مخفي عنه. لكنه متى تحدث الكتاب عن غضب الله إنما نود أن يعلن لنا أننا في سقطاتنا نلقي بأنفسنا تحت عدل الله، وما يعلنه الوحي كغضب إلهي إنما هو ثمر طبيعي لخطايانا، نتيجة هروبنا من دائرة محبته.*
*بنفس الطريقة يستخدم الوحي التعبيرات البشرية عندما يقول: " عينا الرب نحو الصديقين، وأذناه إلى صراخهم، وجه الرب ضد عاملي الشر"  (مز 34: 15)، فهل يعني هذا أن لله عينان أو اذنان أو وجه! إنما هو يحدثنا عن رعاية الله لنا بأسلوبنا.*
*هكذا أيضًا إذ يتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن كرسي الله أو عرشه، فهل أقام الله له كرسيًا أو عرشًا محدودًا يجلس عليه؟ ألم تكتب هذه كلها لكي نتفهم ملكوت الله ومجده وبهاءه حسب لغتنا وتعبيراتنا البشرية؟!.*
*على نفس النمط يحدثنا الوحي عن أعمق ما في حياتنا الروحية، ألا وهو اتحادنا بالله خلال الحب الروحي السري، فيستعير ألفاظنا البشرية في دلائل الحب بين العروسين، لا لنفهم علاقتنا به على مستوى الحب الجسداني، وإنما كرموز تحمل في أعماقنا أسرار الحب لا ينطق له.*
*هذا الأمر ليس بغريب، فقد استخدمه كل الأمم حين تحدثوا عن العشق الإلهي والهيام في محبة الله... حينما تعلن النفس رغبتها في أن ترتمي في أحضان الله لتحيا به ومعه وحده، ليشبع كل أعماقها.*
*هذا المفهوم للحب الإلهي كحب زوجي روحي يربط النفس بالله ليس غريبًا عن الكتاب المقدس، فقد استخدمه أنبياء العهد القديم كما أستخدمه رجال العهد الجديد أيضًا، كما سنرى ذلك عند حديثنا عن " العرس السماوي" .*
*

* 
*واتسائل نقطه مهمة وهي*
* يقبل كلنا تشبيه البعد عن ربنا بالزني الجسدي وهذا من سفر الخروج وما بعده متكرر وبكثره هذا التشبيه فلماذا يرفض البعض العكس ؟*
*اي اذا شبي البعد عن الرب بالزني الجسدي فيشبه القرب من ربنا بالرابطه الجسديه لان الرب يريد ان يستخدم تشبيه بامور ندركها * 
*واي انسان متقدم في العمر يعرف ان اكثر فتره تحركت فيها مشاعره البشريه اثناء بداية حبه لعروسه وهي تكون اقوي مشاعر * 
*وبنفس المقياس للشابه التي تحب عريسها وبشده هي اكثر فتره تكون مشاعرها بهذه القدر * 
*فلهذا يشبه سليمان نفسه ومحبته للرب كعروس تحب عريسها لانها من اقوي انواع المشاعر فاستخدم هذا التعبير*
*

* 
*وايضا ما هو المسيئ في خليقة الرب فما هو الشرير في ذكر ثدي او قدم او عنق المراه والرب هو خالقهم ؟*
*وهل يعتبر دراسة * 
*Pregnancy and Lactation*
*شيئ غير مؤدب ؟ رغم انه علم رائع ؟*
*اخير عندما نتخلص من الجسد المادي ونتحول الي الجسد النوراني ونتحد مع رب المجد في طبيعته النورانيه سنشعر اكثر بعظمة هذه المشاعر * 
*ولكن من يصر ان ياخذ هذه الامور بصوره غير طاهره فهو يثبت ان فكره وعقيدته غير طاهره لان*
*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 1: 15*
*
* 
*كُلُّ 			شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، 			وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ 			الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ 			طَاهِرًا، 			بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا 			وَضَمِيرُهُمْ.*
*

* 
*فاخير كاتب السفر سليمان بطريقه طاهره رائعه لوصف المشاعر للرب  * 
*

* 
*

* 
*والمجد لله دائما*
*

*


----------



## No name97 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً لك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*سفرنشيدالاناشيد.كيف يحتوى كتاب مقدس على كلمات كهذه؟؟!!*

>+ العلاقة  الحبّية   بين إلاله    من جهه  ’&و : الكيان البشرى [ المطيع المذعن لعقيدة الكتاب المقدس  فى العهدين على التوالى ] -أقول الكيان البشرى  الجمعى أو الفردى من جهه أخرى    هى   علاقة:
*حب  زيجى مقدس *: بكل المعانى  إلا   المعانى الحسية  الجنسية الشهوانية الحيوانية.
*بمعنى أن الزواج فى عقيدة الكتاب المقدس
: ينبنى على
 1-حرية الاقتناع  المباشر المتبادل .
 2-حرية الاختيار  المباشر المتبادل.
 3- الاحترام والتقدير والاعجاب المتبادلين 
 4- الارتباط المخلص  الوفي : - فى إخلاص - فى وفاء -  
 5- ديمومة وتأبيد الارتباط .
6- البذل والعطاء والإيثار والفداء المتبادلين بين الشريكين طرفي الشراكة.
7- العلاقة مقدسة نبيلة  تقربنا إلى الله  لا تبعدنا عنه لا تنجسنا أو تعصينا عليه.*​=======================================
هذه العناصر هى أساس  الزواج المسيحى وجوهره وغياب أحداها يهدد الزواج  المسيحى بالنسف من أساسه .
+++++
وهذه العناصر هى   مفردات العلاقة بين النفس البشرية الواحدة   او المجتمعة فى جماعات الكنيسة المسيحية  -من جهه &وشخص الرب يسوع المسيح الاله الحق من جهه أخرى .
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
[][][][] + أحياناً   نرى  بعض تعبيرات  الوحى الالهى الكتاب المقدس  *- بنت جيلها -* أى  أن  الوحى  لا يقوم بإلغاء  شخصية النبي   محل الوحى  ولا شخصية  المجتمع الحاضن للوحى فى مراحل  نموه المتعاقبة .
[] + إذن المبنى فقط - وليس المعنى - المبنى التعبيرى فقط قد يبدو  [ إبن  جيله تاريخياً و جغرافياً و  ثقافياً]... 
[] + مقصود  أن   يتدرج  الوحى الالهى أيضاً بذهن مطالعى الكتاب المقدس   بمراحل متعاقبة ليستوفى تعرضه لجوانب متنوعة   من العقيدة والفكر المسيحى .
[] +علاقة النفس البشرية [او الكيان الاعتبارى الجمعى   المعنوى  الكنسي ]  بالرب تمر أيضاً بمراحل متوالية متعاقبة من النمو والنضج والعمق...  كالحب والخطوبة والزواج - الاقتران الابدى-  وكل ما نرجوه من الاخوة المهاجمون آلا يحصروا الزواج الذى نقصده نحن :
 فقط فى الساعات الاولى من (((ليلة الدخلة التى يعرفوها هم )))  فقط لا غير.

نعود ونقول لهم  [رسالة معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول الى تلميذه تيطس الاصحاح الاول الاية 15  ][ * كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌلِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ*.].


----------



## The light of JC (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيد سيدي الهي ومخلصي تكون معك اختي الحبيبة *

*يا هلا بيك و بفلسطين الحلوة انا عابر فلسطيني متلك خدام عيونك يا غالية بأي شي تحتاجيه *

*_______________________________________________________________________*

*انا متأكد بأنك لم تقرأي سفر نشيد الانشاد , يجب ان يكون لديك خلفية عن علاقة الرب بالكنيسة و عن العهد القديم والجديد و الاسلوب وكاتب السفر والهدف منه .*

*اول شيء اريد ان اوضحه لك هو ان الكنيسة هي جماعة المؤمنين وليس البناء اي مبنى الكنيسة . الرب يعتبر الكنيسة زوجته اي بمعنى روحي و ليس بالزيجة الاسلامية التي تتصورينا او حتى يصورها لنا المجتمع *
*ويجب ان تفهمي الزيجة اولاً في المسيحية اي الزواج الرباط المقدس بين الرجل والمرأة .*

*الرب الغير محدود يتعامل معنا بحسب حكمته و بادراكنا وعقلنا البشري المحدود . كلام الله هو موجه لجميع ابناءه , و ابناءه مختلفين في اللغات و العادات و المفاهيم و و و , وهو يريد ان يوحدنا وليس ان يفرقنا باسم المسيح يسوع , وليس شعوباً وقبائل , فعندما ترين مثلاً كلام جنسي يمكن ان يعني لك غير ما يعني لشخص من سلوفاكيا مثلاً , والشخص السلوفاكي يعني له او ينظر بمنظور مختلف عن الامريكي , فوجهات نظرنا ومفهومنا حول اي موضوع مختلفة , وتنتج بحسب المجتمع على سبيل المثال : *

*الكذب خطية : *

*في المجتمع العربي يتغاضى الناس بكثرة عن الكذب اما في المجتمع الغربي مثلاً فالكذب جريمة وفضيحة *

*الزنا : *

*في المجتمع العربي هو عار وفضيحة , وفي مجتمعات اخرى هذا حق *

*ما اريد ان اوصله لك ان منظور الانسان ليس حكماً على الله لانه ياتي بحسب البيئة التي يعيش فيها والتقاليد .. اما الله فهو الكامل و منه نستمد طبيعتنا ونكون كاملين مثله و نكون ابناء الرب , بعيداً عن القوميات والمجتمعات والعادات والتقاليد و الدين .*

*إذن عندما يستخدم السفر كلمات بمنظورك جنسية فيجب ان تنظري لاهداف هذا السفر و مغزى ما يقوله و المعاني الروحية و ربط الكلمات .. الخ *

*انا اشرحلك و ساشرحلك بشكل عام وانت بدورك تقومين بتطبيقة على النص الذي امامك و خذي سفر نشيد الانشاد او سفر حزقيال على سبيل المثال *

*في النهاية ستجدي ان كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و ستجدي الله الكامل في المسيح يسوع ربنا بدون اي فكرة ساذجة او خلل او تشويش عن الله .. حاولي تزيدي مشاركاتك مشان احاول اراسلك على الخاص *

*اتمنى انك تعرفي المسيح و تعيشي معه الرب ينور لك طريقك ويحفظك اختي الحبيبة ويرشدك للحق الرب يفتح عينيكي ( مش يحط علينا غشاوة زي بالاسلام) و ياخدك لحضنه لانك بنته ومحتاجه رعايته وحنانه وابويته *

*نعمة الرب معك يا غالية *


----------



## The light of JC (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح سيدي الهي ومخلصي تكون معك اختي الحبيبة 

يا هلا بيك و بفلسطين الحلوة انا عابر فلسطيني متلك خدام عيونك يا غالية بأي شي تحتاجيه *

*__________________________________________________ _____________________*

*انا متأكد بأنك لم تقرأي سفر نشيد الانشاد , يجب ان يكون لديك خلفية عن علاقة الرب بالكنيسة و عن العهد القديم والجديد و الاسلوب وكاتب السفر والهدف منه .*

*اول شيء اريد ان اوضحه لك هو ان الكنيسة هي جماعة المؤمنين وليس البناء اي مبنى الكنيسة . الرب يعتبر الكنيسة زوجته اي بمعنى روحي و ليس بالزيجة الاسلامية التي تتصورينا او حتى يصورها لنا المجتمع *
*ويجب ان تفهمي الزيجة اولاً في المسيحية اي الزواج الرباط المقدس بين الرجل والمرأة .*

*الرب الغير محدود يتعامل معنا بحسب حكمته و بادراكنا وعقلنا البشري المحدود . كلام الله هو موجه لجميع ابناءه , و ابناءه مختلفين في اللغات و العادات و المفاهيم و و و , وهو يريد ان يوحدنا وليس ان يفرقنا باسم المسيح يسوع , وليس شعوباً وقبائل , فعندما ترين مثلاً كلام جنسي يمكن ان يعني لك غير ما يعني لشخص من سلوفاكيا مثلاً , والشخص السلوفاكي يعني له او ينظر بمنظور مختلف عن الامريكي , فوجهات نظرنا ومفهومنا حول اي موضوع مختلفة , وتنتج بحسب المجتمع على سبيل المثال : *

*الكذب خطية : *

*في المجتمع العربي يتغاضى الناس بكثرة عن الكذب اما في المجتمع الغربي مثلاً فالكذب جريمة وفضيحة *

*الزنا : *

*في المجتمع العربي هو عار وفضيحة , وفي مجتمعات اخرى هذا حق *

*ما اريد ان اوصله لك ان منظور الانسان ليس حكماً على الله لانه ياتي بحسب البيئة التي يعيش فيها والتقاليد .. اما الله فهو الكامل و منه نستمد طبيعتنا طبيعة القداسة ونكون كاملين مثله و نكون ابناء الرب بدلاً من الطبيعة الفاسدة , بعيداً عن القوميات والمجتمعات والعادات والتقاليد و الدين .*

*إذن عندما يستخدم السفر كلمات بمنظورك جنسية فيجب ان تنظري لاهداف هذا السفر و مغزى ما يقوله و المعاني الروحية و ربط الكلمات .. الخ *

*انا اشرحلك و ساشرحلك بشكل عام وانت بدورك تقومين بتطبيقه على النص الذي امامك و خذي سفر نشيد الانشاد او سفر حزقيال على سبيل المثال *

*في النهاية ستجدي ان كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و ستجدي الله الكامل في المسيح يسوع ربنا بدون اي فكرة ساذجة او خلل او تشويش عن الله .. حاولي تزيدي مشاركاتك مشان احاول اراسلك على الخاص *

*اتمنى انك تعرفي المسيح و تعيشي معه الرب ينور لك طريقك ويحفظك اختي الحبيبة ويرشدك للحق الرب يفتح عينيكي ( مش يحط عليها غشاوة زي بالاسلام) و ياخدك لحضنه لانك بنته ومحتاجه رعايته وحنانه وابويته *

*نعمة الرب معك يا غالية *


----------



## No name97 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً لكم جبيمعا وبارككم الرب


----------



## Jesus is the truth (18 ديسمبر 2012)

No name97 قال:


> شكراً لكم جبيمعا وبارككم الرب


*امــين ويباركك *


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 ديسمبر 2012)

> للأن التعابير التي فيه تميل الى أمور يخجل الإنسان بالبوح بها ..


لمعلوماتك اختنا العزيزية , سفر نشيد الأناشيد يقرأه اليهود في عيد الفصح بأكمله في المجمع أمام الجميع , لو كان شئ مُخجل لما كان سيُقرأ في عيد من أهم أعياد اليهود

غير أن المسيحيين يعرفونه جيداً و كثيراً ما ستجدي تراتيل و الحان مُشتقة من السفر , كترنيمة " ليل العشاء السري " على سبيل المثال التي تُقال غالباً أثناء التوزيع في القدس الإلهي , و ترانيم أخرى كترنيمة " دق باب القلب يوماً " و ترنيمة " تخت سليمان انتِ " و غيره كثير جداً



> كيف يعني زوجتو (مع مراعاة إني أول مرة بسمع هيك حكي وجديد عليي الديانة المسيحية)


تعبير أن الكنيسة هي جسد المسيح , أو انها عروس المسيح ( الرب ) , تعبير فعلاً موجود في الكتاب المقدس , فمثلاً يقول الكتاب :
[Q-BIBLE]
Eph 5:23  لأن الرجل رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح رأس الكنيسة التي هي جسده وهو مخلصها  
Eph 5:24  وكما تخضع الكنيسة للمسيح فلتخضع النساء لأزواجهن في كل شيء.  
[/Q-BIBLE]

و ايضاً :
[Q-BIBLE]
Isa 54:5  لأن زوجك هو صانعك الذي رب القوات آسمه وفاديك هو قدوس إسرائيل يدعى إله الأرض كلها.  
[/Q-BIBLE]

فإن الكنيسة للمسيح , و شعب الله للرب , يمكن دا كان واضح في سفر النشيد لما قالت العروس و التي الكنيسة أو النفس المؤمنة :
[Q-BIBLE]
Son 7:10  أنا لحبيبي وأشواقه إلي  
[/Q-BIBLE]

فإن المحبة هي البذل و العطاء , فها نحن نرى في النشيد أن العروس بذلت و أعطت نفسها للرب , و الرب ايضاً بذل و أعطى نفسه للكنيسة , باذلاً دمه الطاهر لها


----------



## aymonded (22 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي العزيز أو أختي العزيزة... لا أدري
مشكلة الناس أنهم لا يفهموا الإطار التاريخي ولا وضع سفر النشيد في الكتاب المقدس والتقليد العبراني، لأنه قصيدة شعرية، وقد تم شرح هذا المعنى في موضوع عن السفر في المنتدى وكان كالتالي:
​ 
*مقدمة سريعة عن سفر نشيد الأنشاد*​ *שיר **השירים**– **Song of song*​ 

يُسمى هذا السفر : نشيد سليمان في النسخة الإنجليزية المسماة : English versions من ( KJV ) .
ويُسمى نشيد الأنشاد ( Canticles ) في   النسخة الرومانية المسماة ( Roman Catholic versions ) وهي الترجمة   اللاتينية للاسم العبري شير هاشيريم ( shir hashirim - שיר השירים ) .

ودُعيَّ نشيد الأنشاد من صيغة التفضيل العليا – في العبرية - من *شير هشيريم* ( نشيد 1: 1) والتي تُشير إلى أحسن الأناشيد أو أفضل الأناشيد .- *فنشيد  الأنشاد هو عبارة عن مجموعة من القصائد الشعرية الغنائية  الشهيرة التي  تسهم في إنتاج ترنيمة حب قوية تحمل عاطفة جارفة مقدمة من  المحب للمحبوب  والعكس أيضاً، أي استجابة المحبوب للمحب، وبذلك النشيد يصير  بين طرفين في  حوار حبي متبادل ما بين تقديم الحب وفتوره واشتعاله. *
​*+++ وكأحسن فهم لهذا النشيد*،  لابد أن نفهم أنه مجموعة ( تصنيف ) لقصائد شعرية غنائية فصيحة، وبعض  منها  كانت تُستخدم في أعياد الزواج العبرانية. ففي هذا النشيد نجد التعبير   للعقلية الإسرائيلية ببساطة في مسرة بجمال الطبيعة والغيرة الجنسية   المقدسة الصالحة بحسب القصد الإلهي من زرعها في جسد الإنسان بالنقاوة وليس  حسب الشر الذي دخل إلى العالم فشوه طبيعة الإنسان ولوث كل غرائزة.*ونشيد الأنشاد ليس سفر تعليمي أو مواعظي، ولا يُعلم عن العلاقات الجنسية غير الشرعية أو حتى الزواج بتصريحات جنسية مبتذلة*،  كما يراه السطحيون والذين اختبروا حياة الشر والفساد وعاشوا في الخطية   وطبقوا أحاسيسهم المنحرفة وغريزتهم الغير منضبطة بحسب الطبيعة على هذا   السفر العظيم الذي كُتب في سر التقوى ومخافة الله في المحبة، وقد تصور  للبعض أن الجنس نوع من أنواع الخطية وأنه قبيح وكل  ما يمت له بصلة فهو  خارج خليقة الله الطبيعية أو السوية حسب قصده الصالح، وهذا فكر مشوه  جداً  واتهام واضح وصريح لله الذي خلق الجنس وجعله من صميم طبيعة الإنسان وقدسه، *وذلك انطبع في مفهوم الناس بسبب سقوط الإنسان وشروره عبر التاريخ الإنساني كله*، لأن الجنس مقدس جداً وهو منذ الخلق قد زرعه الله في الإنسان بطهارة ونقاوة، *لذلك نحتاج لتطهير القلب ونزع كل فكر شرير في داخلنا   كي لا ننحرف بكلمات السفر لنحولها لفكر منحرف عن مقاصد الله ونتصور ما  ليس  فيه وننجرف مع تيار النقض عن دون وعي مع الأفكار الشريرة المنحرفة من   البعض الذين انخرطوا في انحلال هذا الزمان وتأثروا بالميديا المنحرفة فيه   والتي ابتذلت الألفاظ وحورت المعاني المقدسة لمعاني منحرفة لتشتيت الناس   وفقدان الفضيلة وتعزيز قوى الشر في عقل وقلب الإنسان الذي انطرح بعيداً عن   الله بغواية عدو الخير الذي حول له المقدس والطاهر إلى مجال للشر  والانحراف، لذلك صارت الخطية خاطئة جداً ومُميتة لأنها تحوي سم الحية  القاتل للنفس  وتُدنس ما قدسة الله، وتتهم الله بالشر فيسقط الإنسان ويعظم  سقوطه بالتجديف على الله الحي الذي خلق كل شيء بقداسة ونقاوة، فالعيب ليس  في الجنس إنما في القلب الذي انحرف عن طريق التقوى في البرّ وفقد الرؤية  الصحيحة لله الحي ودنس هيكل جسده!!!  *
​عموماً السفر جاء في *قالب شعري* به تلميحات ضمنيه عن مملكة إسرائيل في ازدهارها أيام الملك سُليمان وقبل انقسامها الذي أرهقها كثيراً، *وهو سفر عامر بالتشبيهات البلاغية المحكمة التركيب*، وقد *جمع بين الرسالة اللاهوتية النبوية وبين التشبيهات التي تتسم في علاقة الزيجة بين المحب والمحبوب*،  ونجد أن هذا كان سبب إحراج لكثير من لهم الاتجاه النسكي في الكنيسة،   الأمر الذي أدى إلى كبح القراءة الطبيعية للسفر عند بعض النساك والرهبان،   وقد نبه الكثير منهم على عدم قراءته بالنسبة للنساك، وقد أوصى الكثير منهم   بذلك إلا بعد أن يستوعبوا سرّ الكتاب المقدس ككل ويفهموا طبيعته، مما أدى   لأحجام الكثيرين من العلمانيين ( أي الغير رهبان ) عن قراءته تماماً دون   أن يفهموا قصد النساك من وراء ذلك !!!

ونجد أن القديس جيروم ( 347 – 420م )   نصح تلميذته " باولا " أن تمنع ابنتها من قراءة نشيد الأنشاد إلى أن تفهم   بقية الكتاب المقدس ، وإلا أنها [ لن تدرك – بالرغم من أن السفر بلغة جسدية   – أنه *ترنيمة زواج لزفاف روحي* ] ( Pope, 119 ) عموماً نجد أن تفسير السفر كله ينصَّب على *علاقة الله بشعبه في إطار اتحادي سري زيجي* مقدس عظيم، *ليس بالمعنى الحرفي طبعاً ولا علاقة له بالجسد من جهة الغريزة*، بل بمعنى *القرب الشديد والاتحاد الداخلي بالروح، أي الالتصاق بالرب فيصير الإنسان ملتصق مع الله بالروح فيصير معه روحاً واحداً*: *" و أما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد " (1كو  6 :  17)*،  وطبعاً لا يقصد أن الإنسان يبقى إله كالله ومساوي له، طبعاً هذا خارج عن  معنى  الكلام، لأن الاتحاد بالله معناه ألفة وشدة وقرب بسماح الله في حاله  من  اتحاده بنا سراً في داخل القلب بالتقديس في المسيح يسوع المتحد بجسم  بشريتنا ليؤلهنا فيه أي يرفعنا إلى فوق نحو العلو الحلو الذي للقديسين،  فيدخلنا في شركة مع الله بالمحبة في الروح القدس، وليس الذوبان فيه أو  تغيير الإنسان ليصبح  الله أو العكس ...
​*عموماً   نجد أن هذا السفر عبارة عن مثل رائع يوضح غنى وجمال الحب البشري كما  يُشار  إليه داخل القول التقليدي المأثور في أدب الحكمة العبرية، كما أن   المعلمين اليهود الأتقياء – قديماً – فسروا العلاقة بين المحب وحبيبته على   أنها تُشير إلى محبة الله لإسرائيل .**والسفر   عموماً يجعلنا نقف في حيرة بين تحريف الجنس أو تجاوز قيمته ومعناه   الإنساني من جهة، وبين إنكار النسك والزهد الصارم للطبيعة الجسدية   والاحتياجات العاطفية من جهة أخرى، لذلك صار السفر حيرة أمام الكثيرين*، كما أنه حجر عثرة لجميع من يفسروه حرفياً وكأن كل ما أتى  فيه يتحدث عن حقائق حدثت بين رجل وامرأة ناسيين أو متناسيين الأسلوب الشعري الذي للقصائد التي تُكتب برمزية وليس حرفية مثل الجناس والتورية وغيرها من أصول كتابة القصائد والأشعار، *مع   أن السفر عموماً يمدنا بموضوع درس في العلاقات الشخصية السرية بقداسة  وطهارة،  لأن لا يوجد تعارض مابين الحالة الروحية والجسدية أو العلاقات  الإنسانية،  ولكن ينقصنا الوعي بالذات ومعرفة طبعنا الإنساني الأصيل حسب  مجد صورة الله  فينا!!!
* فالنشيد لا يتكلم فقط عن النقاوة التي ينبغي أن تكون مسلك الحب البشري، بل أيضاً يتكلم وبقوة عن  الحب الذي هو أنقى من ذاتنا وأفكارنا المشوشة ويدخلنا في علاقة حميمة  شديدة الألفة مع الله الذي ينادينا نداء الحب بلغة تعبر عن الاتحاد به بسر  عميق على المستوى الشخصي جداً ...
​ونجد عموماً أن هناك إجماع   على أن السفر هو ترنيمة حب يُعَّبر فيها الحبيب والحبيبة عن حبهم العميق   واشتياقهم كل منهما للآخر، وقد قسمه البعض كالآتي منطلقاً من هذا المفهوم (   الحب ):*توقع *: نشد 1: 2 إلى 2: 7
*وُجد *، *فُقد *، ثم *وُجد *: 2: 8 إلى 3: 5
*اكتمال *: 3: 6 إلى 5: 1
*فقد *– *ووُجد *: 5: 2 إلى 8: 4
*تأكيد *: 8: 5 – 14​


----------



## aymonded (22 ديسمبر 2012)

عموماً يا أخي العزيز، الله خلق الإنسان وزرع فيه الغريزة بوجه عام، وغرائز الإنسان مقدسة وطاهرة جداً لو سرت في مجراها الطبيعي للغرض المخلوقه له، فكل انحراف وتحوير الألفاظ وتشويهها لتعبر عن شهوه الإنسان وميوله المنحرفة، هي - طبيعياً - ناتج من انحطاط الإنسان وخضوعه للشر والفساد الذي دمرّ حياته برمتها، ودخوله في خبرة الشرّ والفساد الذي تفشى في العالم كله، ولذلك انقلب الحال في الكلمات والألفاظ وأصبح الإنسان يخجل من غرائزة وينكر فاعليتها وكأنها في حد ذاتها أصبحت دنس أو خطية، مع أن الجسد أداة النفس، وكل حركاته تعبر عن ما في الداخل، فلو كان في داخل القلب نقاوه وطهارة يُصبح كل شيء طاهر حتى في علاقاته العامة والخاصة، أما لو كان القلب به فساد فأن هذا يظهر في مناحي حياته كلها وعلاقته العامة والخاصة، وينقلب كل ما هو طاهر لدنس وشرّ ظاهر يعبر عن فساده وانحرافه. 
 فالخطية الظاهرة المرتكبة لا تعبر عن الغريزة في حقيقتها وأصل جوهرها الطاهر، إنما تُعبر عن حالة قلب الإنسان وميله الخاص نحو الخير الغير موجود، وعن محبته للشر وميله الباطل نحو كل ما هو فاسد، ويظهر في سيرته التي يكتبها بأعمله في حياته على الأرض، وتظهر حتى في تفكيره ونظرته في كل الأمور...
 
 وحتى على مستوى العلاقات الجسدية الطاهرة بين الرجل وامرأته شوهها ونزل بها لمستوى في غاية الانحلال، ونظرته المختله للمرأة وكأنها إناء يفرغ فيه شهوته، وكأن الله خلق المرأة كشيء للرجل وإناء لكي يفرغ فيه طاقة ميولة المنحرفة، ومن هنا أتى احتقار الإنسان للجنس ومنها للجسد، وكأن الجسد هو سبب الشر والذي ينبغي علينا أن نُبيده او نُميت الشهوة التي فيه ونقضي على غرائزة، وهذا في منتهى الخطورة، لأن ذلك يشوه نفسيته ويجعله منقسم على ذاته، ويظهر فيه صراع نفسي خطير يهدد حياته على كل المستويات، وأيضاً يظهر هذا كله اتهام صارخ لله الذي خلقه، لأنه لم يخلقه ويزرع فيه الغرائز كأداة شرّ، إنما أداة مقدسة لسمو الإنسان ويرتفع لمجد الله الحي، فيُحقق إنسانيتها في كمال معناها...

ومن هنا تستطيع أن تفهم معي: لماذا الإنسان يشوه هذا السفر على الأخص، لأن نفسيته مشوهه وحياته كلها مضطربة بالخطايا والشرور التي سيطرت عليه فأصبح أعمى لا يرى، حتى أن كل ما هو مُقدس يُصب عنده في إسقاط ميوله وسقطاته عليه، وأصبح كل ما هو طاهر دنس أمام عينيه، ولا عجب لأن كل من عينه بسيطة فجسده يكون نير، وكل شيء طاهر للطاهرين، لئلا يكون الأنبياء أنفسهم حينما حبوا زوجاتهم وقبلوهم وتكلموا نحوهم بغزل رفيع ومارسوا معهم الغريزة الطبيعية في محبة صادقة شريفة، أصبحوا غير طاهرين وفسقة وزواني، وعلاقتهم دنسة، ينكرها الله عليهم، ويُحاسبهم على ما فعوله لأنه قبيح، وطبعاً حاشا أن الله يجعل في الإنسان كل ما هو قبيح أو دنس على وجه الإطلاق، لأن المشكلة في الإنسان نفسه وليست في غرائزة، بل في قلبه المغروس فيه الشر بسبب سقوطه وعدم معرفته بالله القدوس الحي... أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير؛ كن معافي
​


----------



## No name97 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> عموماً يا أخي العزيز، الله خلق الإنسان وزرع فيه الغريزة بوجه عام، وغرائز الإنسان مقدسة وطاهرة جداً لو سرت في مجراها الطبيعي للغرض المخلوقه له، فكل انحراف وتحوير الألفاظ وتشويهها لتعبر عن شهوه الإنسان وميوله المنحرفة، هي - طبيعياً - ناتج من انحطاط الإنسان وخضوعه للشر والفساد الذي دمرّ حياته برمتها، ودخوله في خبرة الشرّ والفساد الذي تفشى في العالم كله، ولذلك انقلب الحال في الكلمات والألفاظ وأصبح الإنسان يخجل من غرائزة وينكر فاعليتها وكأنها في حد ذاتها أصبحت دنس أو خطية، مع أن الجسد أداة النفس، وكل حركاته تعبر عن ما في الداخل، فلو كان في داخل القلب نفاوه وطهارة يُصبح كل شيء طاهر حتى في علاقاته العامة والخاصة، أما ول كان القلب به فساد فأن هذا يظهر في مناحي حياته كلها وعلاقته العامة والخاصةن وينقلب كل ما هو طاهر لدنس وشرّ ظاهر يعبر عن فساده وانحرافه.
> فالخطية الظاهرة المرتكبة لا تعبر عن الغريزة في حقيقتها وأصل جوهرها الطاهر، إنما تُعبر عن حالة قلب الإنسان وميله الخاص نحو الخير الغير موجود، وعن محيته للشر ويله نحو كل ما هو فاسد، ويظهر في سيرته التي يكتبها بأعمله في حياته على الأرض، وتظهر حتى في تفكيره ونظرته في كل الأمور...
> 
> وحتى على مستوى العلاقات الجسدية الطاهرة بين الرجل وامرأته شوهها ونزل بها لمستوى في غاية الانحلال، ونظرته المختله للمرأة وكأنها إناء يفرغ فيه شهوته، وكأن الله خلق المرأة كشيء للرجل وإناء لكي يفرغ فيه طاقة ميولة المنحرفة، ومن هنا أتى احتقار الإنسان للجنس ومنها للجسد، وكأن الجسد هو سبب الشر والذي ينبغي علينا أن نُبيده او نُميت الشهوة التي فيه ونقضي على غرائزة، وهذا في منتهى الخطورة، لأن ذلك يشوه نفسيته ويجعله منقسم على ذاته، ويظهر فيه صراع نفسي خطير يهدد حياته على كل المستويات، وأيضاً يظهر هذا كله اتهام صارخ لله الذي خلقه، لأنه لم يخلقه ويزرع فيه الغرائز كأداة شرّ، إنما أداة مقدسة لسمو الإنسان ويرتفع لمجد الله الحي، فيُحقق إنسانيتها في كمال معناها...
> ...






Thank u And God bless U <3


----------



## aymonded (22 ديسمبر 2012)

No name97 قال:


> Thank u And God bless U <3



ربنا يخليك ويحفظك أيضاً، ويهبك كل فرح سماوي لا يزول
وباعتذر لوجود بعض الأخطاء الإملائية وتم تصحيحها
أقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي
​


----------



## The light of JC (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرب يباركك اختي الحبيبة المسيح يكون معك وينور لك طريقك لو عندك اي سؤال او اي اشكالية شبهة خدمة يا ريت تطريحها في موضوع منفصل واحنا هون خدامينك بإسم المسيح  *
*بإمكانك تراسليني خاص إذا احتجتي لاي شي*

*المسيح معك *

*الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُكَ مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَكَ.  الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُ خُرُوجَكَ وَدُخُولَكَ مِنَ الآنَ وَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ" (**سفر المزامير 121**: 7، 8)*


----------



## No name97 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *الرب يباركك اختي الحبيبة المسيح يكون معك وينور لك طريقك لو عندك اي سؤال او اي اشكالية شبهة خدمة يا ريت تطريحها في موضوع منفصل واحنا هون خدامينك بإسم المسيح  *
> *بإمكانك تراسليني خاص إذا احتجتي لاي شي*
> 
> *المسيح معك *
> ...



الله يسعدك أصلاً بيشرفني


----------



## The light of JC (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*آمين ويسعدك اختي يزيدك شرف , هل يمكن ان نعرف اكثر حول تركك للدين الاسلامي وبحثك و الاسباب ون مواقفك بدون خصوصيات ؟ .. *


----------



## No name97 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

The light of JC قال:


> *آمين ويسعدك اختي يزيدك شرف , هل يمكن ان نعرف اكثر حول تركك للدين الاسلامي وبحثك و الاسباب ون مواقفك بدون خصوصيات ؟ .. *



الأحاديث والآيات التي تحث على القتل , التملك والجنس .. 
وتعمقي بهذه الأمور زادني قناعتي بأنني لست في درب الخير كما كنت أظن


----------



## No name97 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

كما واكتشفت من خلال بحثي أن محمد ليس نبيا من عند الله .. وكثرة التناقض بين الآيات والأحاديث نفسها زرعت الحيرة والشك داخلي


----------



## The light of JC (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارجو ان يكون هذا بداية الطريق للوصول الى المسيح وتبصري الحق *

*"لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هذَا الْعَالَمِ، حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَيَعْمَى الَّذِينَ يُبْصِرُونَ" (**إنجيل يوحنا 9**: 39)*

*"لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ" (**رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8**: 1)*

*"اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ، بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ" (**إنجيل يوحنا 5**: 24)*


----------

